# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Urime per ditelindjen tende DI_ANA

## HELEN OF TROY

Uroj te jete edhe ky vit nje vit i bukur me harmoni edhe gezim ne familjen tende....

----------


## mario_kingu

diana edhe 100 vjece Nga nje shok i vjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

Happy Birthday!

----------


## pranvera bica

Ledi!Te uroj nga zemra Gezuar e per shume vjet gezuar ditlindjen!Shendet ,gezim dhe lumturi ne familje!

----------


## alem_de

Urime per ditlindjen Daiana.

----------


## Station

Gëzuar ditëlindjen DI_ANA, edhe 100 të tjera të bukura dhe të lumtura. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Besoja

Edhe 100 dhe jete te lumtur Diana!

----------


## EDUARDI

*Gëzuar ditëlindjen DIANA, edhe 100 të tjera të bukura dhe të lumtura*

----------


## USA NR1

*Gezuar Ditelindjen Diana,si dhe cdo te mira ne jete te uroj...*

----------


## toni54

urime ditlindjen diana e ishalla gjithmone vite te lumtura...

----------


## dijetari

Shum urime per ty ,dhe jetofsh aq sa ti don ....me fat .

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Edhe 100 vjec.

----------


## bili99

Di Ana :egjiptiane: ezuar Ditelindjen...shendet dhe gjithe te mirat....festofsh 100 !

me nderime,
bili99

----------


## Agim Metbala

*E nderuar Dianë, urime për ditëlindje, i pritsh edhe shumë të tjera bashkë me të dashurit tu...
Shëndet, avansim në të gjitha fushta e jetës, e sidomos në shkrime...*

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Gezuar ditelindjen Di Ana, shpresoj tia kalosh sa me bukur mids shoqeris dhe familjes tende, te uroj gjithe te mirat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Edhe 100 vite te lumtura mikja ime Diana. Uroj qe te jesh gjithmone e lumtur dhe dashuria e lumturia qofshin gjithmone pjese e jetes tende.

Happy birthday my friend  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tetovarja87

Gezuar Di Ana....

te deshiroj gjitha te mirat ne bote,fat lumturi dhe dashuri-gjithmon

----------


## Nete

Urime edhe 100 tjera DI_ANA,hareja e lumturia te prifshin ne jete,dhe prane atyre qe te rrethojne.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dar_di

T`i gëzosh edhe shumë vite të tjera, e nderuar poete! Gjithë të mirat në jetë!

----------


## illyrian rex

Urime ditelindjen Di Ana!

Ju deshiroj jete te gjate dhe te lumtur.

----------

